# Possible to vert grow in this??



## Lakerfan2420 (Aug 5, 2013)

my cabinet is about 5ft tall and 3ft wide and about 1ft deep. Would it be possible to do a vert grow? i just finished my first micro grow and i want to go bigger any thoughts?


----------



## Lakerfan2420 (Aug 6, 2013)

any advice?? ima newbie only 1 plant under my belt


----------



## Tillinah (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm doing a small vert in something probably half that size....so yes? You're going to need more/better lights though. Possibly T5's going vertically up the wall or a hanging hps I would think.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Aug 6, 2013)

is it not better to grow sideways?


----------



## Lakerfan2420 (Aug 7, 2013)

i was thinking of cutting out the middle shelf and putting a T8 in there. @ tillinah what kind of yield are you expecting? @Krazyannebanks what you mean?


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

As long as you can cool the hps light with a tube or have sufficient ventialtion then vertical is possible in that space.

And annebanks I think meant horizontal, or sideways (traditional method in other words). With vertical, if you have a small footprint, the benefit comes from utilising the height of your area to increase your overall canopy space. That is the basic theory behind vertical.


----------



## Lakerfan2420 (Aug 7, 2013)

im planning on using CFL's


----------



## Tillinah (Aug 7, 2013)

Lakerfan2420 said:


> im planning on using CFL's


I would look into an HPS if you want a decent yield.


----------



## Lakerfan2420 (Aug 7, 2013)

im on a low budget so i cant afford anything but CFL's really. the fans to cool a HPS will use a lot of electrcity that i cant afford im thinking of 2 T8's one on each side and some bulbs at the top


----------



## Hiddenface (Aug 7, 2013)

Your approaching 150 watts and heat issues with the combined lights you have in mind already. You can very easily go negative experimenting. You will spend more invested resources than you will ever recoup if you go the road your on now. At the very least you have the perfect head room for a 150 watt hps. controlling the heat should be no problem and the electricity used is less than my T.V. or P.C. I think the fans you already have will do the trick. Vertical will not help you here. Save your bag money until you can afford the good shit i.e. a proper setup. US100$ later you should be set with all you need .


----------



## Lobochristy (Aug 11, 2013)

Lakerfan2420 said:


> View attachment 2764125View attachment 2764128
> my cabinet is about 5ft tall and 3ft wide and about 1ft deep. Would it be possible to do a vert grow? i just finished my first micro grow and i want to go bigger any thoughts?


Hey I have the same closet in the basement and not using it maybe I should do the same let me know how everything goes.


----------



## Dibbsey (Aug 11, 2013)

You can do 2 nice tall plants in there. Leave the shelf for vegging. Attach cfls to the shelf so they are close to the plants. Then when they grow take out the shelf and put the lights at the top. grow 2 a little under the shelf line then switch to flower. In flower a cannabis plant can grow 2-3 times its size.


----------



## Hiddenface (Aug 18, 2013)

I suggest a Waterfarm scrog in that space ; or any medium scrog for that matter .Check out G13 PE SCOTTYBALLS. I think that setup would be ideal for you. I recommend a 250 watt HPS in that room. I prefer 70-125 watts psf. for a scrog setup , but 150 watt HPS will do nicely. If you decide to make a journal of it then send me an invite or link or whatevs. Do not grow sativa in there no matter what style. IMO.


----------



## giggywatts (Aug 21, 2013)

if you can't afford mh or hps, go to home depot and get you some cree 9 and 9.5 watt led light bulbs. cost a little more but better then cfl and you can start with a few and grow with your plants. i had 415 watts cfl in a 2'x2'x4' box and couldn't keep the temps down, and the buds were airy and lite. i'll pm you a link to a thread.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 26, 2013)

if your stuck on the idea of only using CFL's i say do a LST horizional grow


----------

